# What horse breed for me?



## Shonee (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi. I'm 21 stone (about 294lb). And about 5'8.

I'm just wondering what type of horse would be best for me? 

I love the thought of having a Percheron or shire x OR maybe Percheron x shire? lol. As i like bigger taller horses. 

Any advice would be lovely! Thanks!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What kind of riding did you plan on doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shonee (Apr 4, 2012)

Just Hacking/Trail. I'm not interested in jumping or anything like that


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If you like the big boys, they'll be fine for you! There's a full Clydesdale where my horse is kept who is used only for trail rides and does super. I also know a few Training level draft crosses who do a really good job (I think they're Belgian crosses). 

Since you want to trail ride, you want a well broke horse. Something calm and maybe a little older - say 10 or older. I'd keep away from unfinished horses unless you feel confident doing the training yourself. Be absolutely sure you gen a prepurchase exam - even if it's a free horse. I don't know where you are but I'm sure we have members here who can suggest where to look for your area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shonee (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi. I like all Drafts really. Clydes are really lovely!! Great tips too! 

I spotted this lad for sale but out of my price range (also can't have one for a couple of months/year yet as still in the process of moving home) I live in the UK btw.

http://horse4rider.co.uk/m/classified/view/Toffee-Super-Safe-Family-Horse

Such a lovely strong lad!!


----------

